# SR9c ?



## wdg710 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking to purchase SR9C in a few weeks anyone have any experience with this handgun ... saw at gun show and really like the feel. Anyone with personal experience? How do you like it?


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

I love mine, extremly accurate and fun to shoot. Not bad to conceal and fits my Glock and M&P holsters. Forgot to mention out of 500+ rounds all brands/types no issues at all.


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got one last week, my first 9mm. Feels great in my hand and I was shooting tight groups with it at the range yesterday. I cleaned the factory gunk off it before going to the range and it fed 50 rounds with no problem. 

If you register the gun with Ruger, you get a 20% off discount code for anything purchased at shopruger.com. I used that to order the Mitch Rosen holster....good deal at about $59 with the discount.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My shooting buddy has one and my wife shoot it tlast week. We are buying one soon too. It is a pretty nice lttle weapon.....enjoy!

RCG


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Bamacraig said:


> I love mine, extremly accurate and fun to shoot. Not bad to conceal and fits my Glock and M&P holsters. Forgot to mention out of 500+ rounds all brands/types no issues at all.


I AGREE 100% with the above statement!!!!

I've had no issues or problems with mine... 
It's a great balance between a large gun and a sub-compact..

Lateck,


----------



## wdg710 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the feedback .... I'm sold ...will report when I make purchase and make a trip to range.


----------



## buckmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

*sr9c*

This gun rocks, handles great and with 200 rounds down range ran with out any problems.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't speak directly about the 9c, but I do have the full size SR9. If it's anything like mine you will love that gun!!:smt068

MO:smt1099


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

I have about 300 rounds through mine without a hiccup one. Sweet little shooter. It's as much fun to shoot as my 1911s and a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*You wont regret the choice*

I have owned my SR9c for over a year now, never regretted my choice and love the weapon, accurate, easy to maintain, no failures and suprisingly easy to carry. I just love the dmn thing a ton, enough that i purchased a SR40 when they came out and found it to be just as good, hoping though that they will come out with SR40c. Did you ever get yours yet and whats your thoughts?


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

Compared to other pistols of a similar size, I really like the trigger on the SR9c -- crisp and SHORT. Maybe I am easily distracted , but those long DAO triggers take my focus away from the target, and that can't be a good thing. With the Ruger, I don't have to pay attention to the trigger, and I shoot better. My SR9c runs very well and does not seem to be sensitive to any kind of ammo. I highly recommend this gun.


----------



## Ike (Mar 20, 2011)

200 rounds through mine without a problem. Probably the best trigger of any handgun I have shot.


----------



## sprale (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine took a couple hundred rounds to break in, but is just about perfect now. It had a FTE about one in 15-20 early on, then less frequently. When I used it for my CHL range qualification I only had one FTE.

As for accuracy, it's really good for a 3.5" barrel pistol that I can conceal in my pocket in a pinch. It's not a really light pistol, but doesn't have excessive recoil like you would imagine with the poly frame and short barrel. I was only two shots off of having a perfect qualification score on my CHL, without EVER adjusting my sights.

I also notice that it prefers the Winchester NATO rounds to everything else I have tried so far.


----------



## AZLCR (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had my SR9c for a few months now and have put several hundred rounds through it - only 2 FT Fire, and that was some reloads I got at a gun show. I really like the SR9c and think you'd enjoy one as well.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Replaced my Taurus PT-111 Millinium Pro with the Ruger SR9c.
I love my PT-111,but with the new conceal carry weapons coming 
into the market,I wanted something a little smaller.Though it is
smaller,it's really not that much lighter.The SR9c is a heavy little
gun when loaded with a full 11 rounds.28 ounces.That compared to the
12 ounces the Ruger LCP weighs loaded with 7 rounds of .380.Big
difference.I have the holsters and gadgets that make carrying almost
any gun comfortable to carry,and am more than happy with my
purchase of the SR9c,however don't be surprised at the beefy build
of this weapon.I strip cleaned it,took it to the range and fired a quick 
50 rounds through it.Fine weapon.No problems and the gun is more 
accurate than I am.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

*Do not hesitate to buy a SR9c, I have one I picked up a few weeks ago and this is going to be one of Ruger's biggest sellers ever. "Great Trigger" accurate, dependable, great fit for carry. Luv this gun*


----------

